# Ocean Cobia - the Story.



## fisherman

After seeing millions – no billions – of cobia around Avalon pier last week, I figured it was time to get off the planks and into the yaks. Figured Kitty Hawk Pier would be a good place to try – very little fishing pressure since it blew down in Isabelle. Neil (NTKG) met me at the crib at 4 AM and we loaded the Jeep to the roof with rods, reels, tackle, bait, chum, grub, yaks, and anything else we might possible need (and probably wouldn’t) before turning south. Arrived at the nub of Kitty Hawk Pier just before dawn. I had worried all night about the wind, but the morning was calm and the ocean was a lake. I was worried about the launch – but we found great access less than a mile from the pier. 










Paddled south and set up a couple hundred yards off the remnants of the pier in 20 feet of water. Deploy chum, menhaden milk, and live eels on 8/0 circles. Quickly add some fresh blues on live bait rigs. Little Jacks are a major nuisance, thousands of them stealing the chum as soon as it comes out of the bag. 










Sit and wait. 

Nap and wait. 










Get a close encounter with an ocean sunfish – very cool. Neil sabikis up some jacks for bait. Light tackle fun with bluefish. But, no object fish.

After lunch the wind picks up. The seas kick up. It’s blowing 10 – 15 out of the SE and the chop is foaming but we hold tight. Glad we’re both in Prowler 15s. 

Just before 5, Neil’s clicker screams. His live bait takes off for the horizon and he’s hooked up. Awesome fight. Give and take. Under the boat. Close encounters with the anchor rope. Fish is barely hooked in the gills. Battle lasts for 45 minutes. “How do you land a cobia in a kayak?” Anyway you can. 










Neil puts the lip gripper on him, then gives him the business with a hammer and the fight is over. 55 inch 40+ pound cobia in the ‘yak. 










I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Newsjeff

Neil, you are the freakin' MAN!!!!

Awsome job, bud. 

Ya got me speechless.   

Congrats to a great guy and a great fisherman.

Both you and Ric should give up your day jobs and start a yak guide service.


----------



## sand flea

Neil, you're a fishin' fool.

And excellent photography, fisherman.


----------



## Cdog

Outstanding report Ric. Congrats Neil. Very awesome catch.


----------



## kibaro

very cool..


----------



## SeaSalt

Neil, your smile on the last picture says it all... nice catch dude...


----------



## uncdub13

that's keepin it real right there.


----------



## Rockstar

Congrats man, that's a hell of a fish from the yak.


----------



## fisherkid

*awsome catch and report*

nice fish and good photos
Fisherkid


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yeah man!!!!!!!*

Awesome report. Gret pics.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

nice job gomer!  

awesome cobe neil. 


guess u dont need any fish when i come up there then? ur stocked up on cobe now, dont need dolphin fillets or ahi steaks 

nice work man

Jesse


----------



## BIGMAX

Good Job!

Looks like the perfect end to a perfect day. 

BM


----------



## Caught Myself

Way to go, guys! Niiiiiiiice!


----------



## French

and here my dumb ass was sitting on Avalon roasting, getting robbed, and walking through a mele of gotchas and did not see a run all weekend. Well done Neil


----------



## Railroader

Nice post and a Helluva Day.... Good work, fellers!


----------



## troutmaster

Very nice story, good pictures too.


----------



## Caught Myself

Did ya catch him on the jack or the eel?


----------



## CrawFish

Dude.. nice work buddy.. you're having a hell of a year so far.. hope you'll save for some for the Tourney.


----------



## marstang50

Hey now, dont leave out the ribs...


----------



## Lipyourown

Great catch, crazy napping with your foot in the water!


----------



## Fishbreath

Ric, great story and trip. 

Neil, what a catch!!! Like Teo said, save some for the tourney!


----------



## French

still the single best fishing report in PnS history. This still blows my mind.


----------



## red_fish

seen that in a sws mag last year good job dude
thats my main goal this year


----------



## reelax84

mine too! along with paper drum and striper


----------



## red_fish

just a lil worried of hanging round the point ina kayak with chum bags hang off it seen so big arse sharks hanging round there but what the hell you gotta go one day right might as well go:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker

but what the hell you gotta go one day right might as well go:fishing:[/QUOTE said:


> Like this post redfish.
> 
> My heros used to be all cowboys back in my young days .Now in my older days Yak:fishing: guys like Neil are my Heros
> 
> CONGRATS NEAL! Nice :fishing:!


----------



## GAGE

Sweet, awesome catch and great pics!


----------



## Rockstar

The cobia pictures is nice and all, but the one with Neil nappin, with his leg over the side right next to the bait bucket is my favorite... yah crazy bastid! 

I have been meaning to ask what is the point of painting the ends of the yak red? Are we goin' for the wounded seal look?


----------



## red_fish

hey that sounds like a cool new name KAYAK COWBOY


----------



## Jaron15

i heard u had hit the cobia in the head w/a hammer is that true?


----------



## red_fish

ima shoot mine with a six shooter


----------



## ShoreFisher72

nice story and catch man .


----------



## fisherman

Wow, thanks for a warm memory on a windy day. Yes, Neil whacked the cobia in the head with a small hammer to subdue it. He told me that he painted the ends of his kayak blaze orange to keep someone from hitting his boat when it was on top of his car. Seemed like a good idea at the time. I've done the chum-at-the-Point thing. As can be expected, I've also done the monster-shark-at-the-Point thing. Luckily the sharks all swam away very fast before biting through my line. I never saw any of the sharks, but they were big enough to dump my Accurate 870 in a flash and pull my 15 foot kayak through the water sideways. The night before my trip, a guy landed a 6-foot bull on the beach. I did catch a cobia to make it worth it. Needless to say, there was no knapping on that trip.


----------



## Fishman

perty werk


----------



## NTKG

awesome. I saw this and was thinking who the hell caught a cobia in march????

yeah i did hit him(actually i made about 4 holes in his head... he quit flopping immediately...)

So the most ridiculous moment was not sleeping with chumbags and limbs, but rather when i got the cobia and initially had him tied to the yak while we fished longer and watched a nice blood trail going in the current(holes in head). the surf landing with the turd in my lap was also very.... uhm.... fun?

thanks again Ric for what is undoubtedly my favorite fishing memory.


----------



## jm2fly

That's an awesome story and a great fish! I saw those pictures at a symposium in VA Beach with Ric recently.


----------



## J_Lannon

Awsome story and pics.


----------



## fyremanjef

I was wondering why you would put a link to this thread on your facebook. Then I read it. Way to go buddy. "how do you land a cobia in a yak??.. well a little hammer time"   AWESOME!

are you trying to get ANOTHER picture in Saltwater Sportsman??


----------



## Euggers

Dude is that it?? ANYONE can do that~ jang nan ea yah^^


----------



## NTKG

Alright...


Ric, Choi..... Its getting that time. I always look at this thread for motivation.... Hope to see ya'll boys and do this type thing again very soon


----------



## Tacpayne

Neil, bad arse is all I can say


----------



## landlocked

Nice job and great report.Im jealous for sure.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Never get tired of readin this.


----------



## robchoi

Doooood.... I'm so down.


----------



## Friedeel

Neil you know none of us fish anymore. You can't go cause your remodeling Garths house.


----------



## JAM

*Got everything ready to go*

and will be found about 100 or so yards off the Frisco Pier, got a nice Ball Peen Hammer I want to break in..My guess is wed. or thurs they should show up in our neck of the woods.. JAM


----------



## GRUBMAN

Great post guys,makes me wish that i was there!


----------



## Wilber

You are the Man Neil, and it is really handy to have a Sports Writer with you. Pretty work on the Camera Fisherman.


----------



## NTKG

Wilber said:


> You are the Man Neil, and it is really handy to have a Sports Writer with you. Pretty work on the Camera Fisherman.


No, I was lucky and got invited. Burnley seems to bring all the luck with him.... I want to make that very clear, Burnely came up with the plan, provided the ride. All's I did make sure I was "rested" enough to get lucky....


----------



## jasonr

After seeing posts like this Im getting more and more excited about my recent kayak purchase


----------



## OV-DUSTY

i see that u use a bobber for alive bait or cut bait? i never see anyone catch cobia with a bobber before. maybe i should try one day!


----------



## Aaron T

that is awesome. Great plan and catch


----------

